# Problemi montaggio condivisioni samba

## MiZaR_OnE

Salve a tutti. 

Ho dei problemi con la configurazione di samba che mi stanno facendo uscire pazzo. Voglio condividere due cartelle tra due pc su entrambi i quali è installata gentoo. Prima con samba non avevo avuto mai problemi... adesso è da un po' che non riesco a montare le condivisioni. 

I file di configurazione (smb.conf) su entrambi i sistemi sono gli stessi (anche i percorsi delle cartelle sono gli stessi):

```

[global]

  workgroup = HOME

  netbios name = andromeda

  server string = Samba Server %v

  log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

  max log size = 50

  log level = 3

  security = share

  socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

  dns proxy = no 

[public]

   path = /root/Desktop/public

   public = yes

   only guest = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

```

Quando tento di montare da uno dei due pc la cartella condivisa dell'altro faccio ad esempio:

```

mount //andromeda/public /mnt/samba

```

ma ottengo:

```

opts: rw

mount.smbfs started (version 3.0.28)

added interface ip=192.168.0.2 bcast=192.168.0.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

Connecting to 192.168.0.2 at port 445

Password:

24703: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)

SMB connection failed

```

alla richiesta della password do invio come è sempre fatto. Prima tutto funzionava, poi dopo un recente aggiornamento del sistema ottengo sempre questo errore. 

Qualcuno mi sa aiutare? Grazie

----------

## Kernel78

domanda stupida: samba è attivo ? è configurato quello share ?

----------

## MiZaR_OnE

Ciao. Samba è attivo nel senso che l'ho aggiunto al run level default e parte insieme alla rete. Per quanto riguarda configurare lo share non so cosa intendi. Scusa la mia ignoranza. Comunque una cosa di cui mi sono accorto e che forse evidenzia il problema è che se metto in condivisione la directory /public, ovvero il file smb.conf diventa:

```

[global]

  workgroup = HOME

  netbios name = andromeda

  server string = Samba Server %v

  log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

  max log size = 50

  log level = 3

  security = share

  socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

  dns proxy = no

[public]

   path = /public

   public = yes

   only guest = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

```

allora riesco a montare la condivisione dall'altro pc tranquillamente sia con smb4k che dalla riga di comando con:

```

mount //andromeda/public /mnt/samba

```

Help me.

PS: Buona Natale per chi ci crede!

----------

## Jisaw

Non è un problema di permessi di /root/Desktop/public?

----------

## Kernel78

Se il tuo file smb.conf è tutto li allora l'unico share (share significa condivisione) che puoi montare è public.

----------

## Jisaw

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se il tuo file smb.conf è tutto li allora l'unico share (share significa condivisione) che puoi montare è public.

 

Ma infatti lui è proprio lo share public che vuole montare, tra le due configurazioni è cambiato il path interno della share.

----------

## Kernel78

 :Embarassed:  mi sono perso nei vari path

----------

## MiZaR_OnE

Un problema di permessi non è perchè ho controllato. La cosa insolita è che se condivido una directory del tipo /qualcosa allora la posso montare. Se invece condivido una directory del tipo /qualcosa/qualcosaltro allora mi da:

```

24703: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)

SMB connection failed

```

Cosa strane di samba.... o cose strane del mio cervello che non si accorge del problema? Questo è il dilemma!

----------

## Jisaw

Una cosa...anche se probabilmente avrai già controllato. Quando monti delle sottodirectory, l' utente di Samba (o quello che viene utilizzato in una configurazione come la tua) ha il permesso di navigare fino in quelle sottodirectory (mi riferisco al permesso x delle directory padre)? Lo chiedo perchè in un sistema standard la directory /root ha permessi 700 ed anche se public (sotto /root/Desktop) ha poi effettivamente i permessi corretti, un utente che non sia root non può in ogni caso accederci.

----------

## MiZaR_OnE

 *Jisaw wrote:*   

> Una cosa...anche se probabilmente avrai già controllato. Quando monti delle sottodirectory, l' utente di Samba (o quello che viene utilizzato in una configurazione come la tua) ha il permesso di navigare fino in quelle sottodirectory (mi riferisco al permesso x delle directory padre)? Lo chiedo perchè in un sistema standard la directory /root ha permessi 700 ed anche se public (sotto /root/Desktop) ha poi effettivamente i permessi corretti, un utente che non sia root non può in ogni caso accederci.

 

Sei un fottutissimo GENIO! Non ci avevo completamente pensato. TI AMO! Grazie per l'aiuto e buon Natale!

PS: per chi può trarre giovamento da questo post dopo il suggerimento di Jisaw ho effettuato:

```

chmod +x /root

chmod +x /root/Desktop

chmod 777 -R /root/Desktop/public

```

adesso la condivisione viene montata correttamente e l'utente di samba è in grado di scrivere e leggere nella cartella nonchè di esplorare le sottocartelle. Certo per la sicurezza non è il massimo ma per una rete casalinga può andare.

----------

